
OpenHAB 2.1 brings IKEA Trådfri and VSCode integration - Mazzen
http://www.kaikreuzer.de/2017/06/28/openhab21/
======
Mazzen
I had my fair share of endeavors with closed and open home automation
solutions and this one really hit it off. openHAB is an amazingly flexible
center for your smart home, regardless if you are playing around with
ESP8266's or driving a whole KNX installation. It's open source and the ~200
add-ons can talk to nearly everything out there, from Z-Wave over Alexa and
IFTTT, your Tesla car and up to whatever you get onto MQTT. One warning
though: "With great power comes great responsibility" ;) openHAB is not a
point and shoot adventure. Setting up the SmartHome takes a few minutes. But
it's totally worth it! Happy Hacking!

